# Shotgun Opinion -- 870 Express Super Mag



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking to get a new shotgun for waterfowl and turkey. I like the 870 platform, since I have been clay shooting and small game hunting since I was about 15 with a Wingmaster.

I recently found an 870 Express Super Mag at a local shop in Mossy Oak Bottom Land. It comes with a 26" barrel, waterfowl choke, and turkey choke.

If I recall correctly, I believe the price was $489.

Does anyone have this exact gun? If so, do you like it? Also, is that a good price for the gun? (New, not used)

Thanks


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you looked into the Remington 887....inexpensive in black and has armorlokt finish. It will be my next shotgun!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

DB4x4 said:


> Looking to get a new shotgun for waterfowl and turkey. I like the 870 platform, since I have been clay shooting and small game hunting since I was about 15 with a Wingmaster.
> 
> I recently found an 870 Express Super Mag at a local shop in Mossy Oak Bottom Land. It comes with a 26" barrel, waterfowl choke, and turkey choke.
> 
> ...


I'd say that's a fair price. It's no steal, but they aren't ripping you off either. And the gun will last a long time and kill basically every game species in Ohio with the right load.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have almost the same gun. I have the 870 Super Mag Turkey SP. I bought it when they first came out with the Super Mag, so it&#8217;s had plenty of field time though primarily in the turkey woods. It&#8217;s been a good, solid gun and I&#8217;ve yet to have the first issue with it. As mentioned, the price sounds fair though I&#8217;ve seen them for a good bit less when on sale. It&#8217;s getting the time of year you&#8217;ll start seeing turkey guns go on sale, so I&#8217;d probably watch flyers for while before buying.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Check Remingtons website,I think they are offering rebates on that gun.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

JMO. Remington makes great shotguns but so does Benelli. I own a couple of both. (2 Wingmasters, a Nova and a Super Black Eagle). For that kind of money you should at least put a Benelli Nova to your shoulder.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Agitation Free said:


> For that kind of money you should at least put a Benelli Nova to your shoulder.


DB4x4,
I agree with Agitation Free, about the Benelli Nova. I purchased one after my Remington 870 Super Mag kept jamming with 2 trips back to the factory for repairs...during goose season. 




DB4x4 said:


> I like the 870 platform, since I have been clay shooting and small game hunting since I was about 15 with a Wingmaster.


There's a day and night difference in the internal mechanics from an Express and a Wingmaster. The Wingmaster's internal parts are finished (polished edges), not stamped with metal burrs on them.

The reason for my Super Express malfunctions was a burr on the shell interceptor, on the right side of the reciever. This would not allow a shell to be pumped from the magazine into the receiver. A simple burr was all that needed to be removed. It took 2 months and it was still malfunctioning, so I sold it and purchased the Nova.

Now, I own a Russian Baikal MP-153, semi-auto, 12 gauge, chrome-lined barrel, 24" barrel length, gas operated/relieved, 3 choke tubes...for $350. The best goose gun that I've ever owned!










Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

mossberg 835 ultra mag


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

those will last a long time depending on use....they are made with a lower grade metal then the wingmaster....but if your not shooting skeet or trap every week they should last....they wear on the inside of the receiver and the action....just saying....

I wouldn't hesitate to buy just to hunt with....especially if you want it....but as stated there are other thing out there too...... in similar price range as that


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll attest to what Bowhunter said. A friend I hunted with had the 870 Super Mag. He had the same problems REPEATEDLY with it. The Wingmasters are better quality.


----------

